# Strip.TV



## bashtovoy (26 August 2007)

Gestern per mail:

_Sehr geehrter StripTV Kunde

Ihr Zugang bei ***.strip.tv wurde von Ihnen mehr als 6 Monate nicht genutzt. Normalerweise werden solche Accounts von uns automatisch gelöscht.

Sie haben auf diesem Konto jedoch noch ein Guthaben in Höhe von 6 Minuten. Sollten Sie dieses Guthaben noch nutzen wollen, bitten wir Sie dies in den nächsten 4 Wochen zu tun. Ansonsten wird der Account trotz Guthabens von uns gelöscht.

Wir bedanken uns für Ihre Zeit.

Zur Erinnerung hier nochmal Ihre Zugangsdaten:
----------------------------------------------
Angebot: ****://***.strip.tv
Nutzername: ******
Passwort: *******
Guthaben: 6 Minuten
----------------------------------------------
Hinweis: Das Passwort wurde von uns aus Sicherheitsgründen vor dem Versenden geändert._

Habe mich dort nie angemeldet. Ich denke aber, wer so neugierig ist, die angeblich offenen Freiminuten zu nutzen, hat bald ein Abo am Hals!

Der Betreiber laut Impressum hat hier schon einmal in anderer Form für Diskussionsstoff gesorgt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 August 2007)

*AW: Strip.TV*

Braucht da jemand [***][***] [***]?
Ach, ich habe ihn fast vermisst, den Verantwortlichen für all meine Beiträge hier


----------



## dani4u (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Strip.TV*

Hallo Leute 

Habe mich direkt mal angemeldet, da ich bei Strip.tv anscheinend auch einen Account habe.


An alle mit Problemen mit dem Lastschrifteinzug von Strip.tv:

Ich habe direkt nachdem ich mich mit "meinen" Daten eingeloggt habe, meine Kontoverbindung gelöscht! Mal sehen ob ne Lastschrift kommt.


Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie Strip.tv zu meinen richtigen Kontodaten kommt! Ich hab erstmal total den Schock bekommen als ich die letzten stellen meiner Kontonummer und meiner Bankleitzahl sah....


----------



## dani4u (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Strip.TV*

Hm. ich kann meinen Beitrag nicht editieren?

wollte noch umschreiben:

Mal sehen ob trotz der Löschung meiner Kontoverbindung ne Lastschrift kommt


----------



## Caramba (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Strip.TV*



dani4u schrieb:


> Ich habe direkt nachdem ich mich mit "meinen" Daten eingeloggt habe, meine Kontoverbindung gelöscht! Mal sehen ob ne Lastschrift kommt.
> Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie Strip.tv zu meinen richtigen Kontodaten kommt! Ich hab erstmal total den Schock bekommen als ich die letzten stellen meiner Kontonummer und meiner Bankleitzahl sah....



Hm, ich denke die haben Deine Daten bei sich in der Kundendatei sicher immer noch gespeichert. Die können sich sicher die ganze Historie anzeigen lassen. Also auch wenn Email-Adressen aktualisiert werden etc. 

Wenn DIE Dein Geld wollen, dann holen sie sich das !! :fg2:  

Aber mal im ernst, ich würd da anrufen und nachfragen, wo sie die Daten her haben. Das müssen sie Dir doch sagen, oder?


----------

